# 1934 Rollfast....roll ahead 78 years...



## bricycle

Ok, here goes.
I've begun to restore my 1934 large tank Rollfast.
First the 'ol girl comes apart.... strip off old paint. (white was a bear!!!).
Laguer glaze filler to the dimples...
sand and more filler...
sand and more filler...
sand and more filler... pretty good now. 
apply red primer (grey sucks!).
ahhh, found more dimples...
(you know the drill....)
last primer coat.
Hit with white for darts etc.
To be continued.....


----------



## rustyspoke66

Love it, can't wait to see the progress!!


----------



## bricycle

rustyspoke66 said:


> Love it, can't wait to see the progress!!




Thanks!...bri


----------



## mre straightbar

*good start*

wait im chokin up


----------



## bricycle

I'm tak'n good care of your baby.


----------



## bricycle

Ok, I made a bit more progress....
Applied the stencils, painted, and removed stencils. I was pleased with the results.
Also pics of choice of saddle, nos horn, and Bear Gillette tread (cool) tires.
bri.


----------



## vontrike

Very sharp looking,, and I learned something seeing how you paint the white first, then mask. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charliechaindrive

PHP:
	






vontrike said:


> Very sharp looking,, and I learned something seeing how you paint the white first, then mask. Thanks for sharing.



I learned that as well!


----------



## bricycle

Thanks guys!


----------



## vintage2wheel

*nice*

cant wait to see the finished product looks great


----------



## Nick-theCut

Wow, you're good at this Brian.  Takes some good patience to do what you do.  What kind of paint do you use, and what is your preferred method of application?  Again, looking good sir.  -  Nick


----------



## bricycle

Nick-theCut said:


> Wow, you're good at this Brian.  Takes some good patience to do what you do.  What kind of paint do you use, and what is your preferred method of application?  Again, looking good sir.  -  Nick




Thanks!
I prefer rattle-can with no wind and no bugs and 70' temp.


----------



## chitown

bricycle said:


> Thanks!
> I prefer rattle-can with no wind and no bugs and 70' temp.




I like that technique as well. If sprayed correctly, you can avoid the bug worry by just fumigating the neighborhood with rattle-can over-spray. Nothing can ruin your day like a bug who chooses to land on fresh paint. Break out the tweezers!

Looking good Bri!


----------



## bricycle

Thanks everyone...


----------



## vincev

right after I spray i put on a fan and it seems to keep the bugs away.Looking great,keep the pics coming.


----------



## Nick-theCut

Auto paint rattle can, regular?  Brand?  What finish do you like Brian?


----------



## bricycle

Nick-theCut said:


> Auto paint rattle can, regular?  Brand?  What finish do you like Brian?




I like Dupli-Color automotive paint, but those Bozo's make a smaller can now and raised the price. I use Krylon also. I used to use Plasti-coat, but cant find it any more.
What finish? Gloss...


----------



## udallcustombikes

Looking good! That blue and white looks awesome on an old Rollfast.


----------



## bricycle

Ok, more progress....
I copied the "DeLuxe" decal, so hopefully I can get more stencils made.
Here I have gotten the strut dents out of the tank front on both sides using my favorite wacking utensils, and applied just a smidge of glazing putty to smooth out the tiny ripples.
I didn't strip the tank, I just sanded and then applied Krylon heavy sandable primer, and sanded twice more. began to apply a little blue...need to paint white or cream for the decal area first. ***by the way... do you think I should make "DeLuxe" cream or white to keep in line with the darts?*** I was personally thinking cream, as I think decal wasn't white...
and that all white, would be "just too much white". "DeLuxe" will have very thin black outline around letters.
Here are before pics of tank.
The Best Rollfast badge I could find.....
More to come......bri.


----------



## Nick-theCut

Nice dent repair    I'd go cream to offset all that white, otherwise your decal will just look like a thin outline of letters.  Looking good Bri.


----------



## mre straightbar

*personaly i liked the original gold lettering with black and green outline*

but was on black though


----------



## bricycle

mre straightbar said:


> but was on black though




The tank was a dark color, but while sanding it, it was actually blue, and must have darkened with age. Same with the DeLuxe decal... when sanding through it, it was actually a ivory or cream color with black striping. Never came across any green tones...


----------



## bricycle

Well, I received my front fork last week. I have since scrubbed it, primed it a few times and sanded between coates. I then applied the base white coat for the stencils. I also removed the white house paint fron the rear fender, but found a few more dents than I would have liked. Such is Life....


----------



## bricycle

Update on work....finally!  Tank painted and has logo now.


----------



## Coaster Brake

Very, very cool.
I was beginning to wonder what had happened to this thread...


----------



## bikeboy1340

Looking super.  It will be a beautiful bike when all put togther.  Anxiously waiting.


----------



## s1b

Looks great, cant wait to see the completed bicycle!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Great Thread,This is the kind of thread when i an done reading it i  run out to my shop to find something to work on . Very inspiring.


----------



## redline1968

nice. love the color choice.


----------



## Gary Mc

Your Rollfast is going to be beautiful!!!!!!! Great progress & lovin' the new _*DeLuxe*_ decals.


----------



## bricycle

Thanks for the kind replies folks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Maybe someday I'll have the time to fix up mine, the singletube version of your bike.


----------



## bricycle

Adam, that is cool!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Very NICE! Is there going to be a tank for this beaut?


----------



## fordmike65

Hey Bri. Any updates on this beaut? Unless it was posted somewhere else...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

bricycle said:


> Ok, I made a bit more progress....
> Applied the stencils, painted, and removed stencils. I was pleased with the results.
> Also pics of choice of saddle, nos horn, and Bear Gillette tread (cool) tires.
> bri.




Can you tell me were you got the stencils


----------



## bricycle

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Can you tell me were you got the stencils




Got them from this gentleman..... udallcustombikes


----------



## PaulAustin300

*looking great*

What a great looking job.  Excited to see the progress


----------



## Gary Mc

PaulAustin300 said:


> What a great looking job.  Excited to see the progress




Me too.......


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

bricycle said:


> Got them from this gentleman..... udallcustombikes




Thanks,is he on the cabe


----------



## bricycle

Yes, but sadly, he hasn't been on since 12-15-12.....


----------



## Gary Mc

udallcustombikes is a site moderator on RatRodBikes.com and on that site regularly so you can get in touch with him there.


----------



## bricycle

Thanks for the intel Gary!!!


----------



## Gary Mc

bricycle said:


> Thanks for the intel Gary!!!




You are welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Balloonoob

Awww c'mon Bri! No finished pics for this one? I dig them rollfast style arrows.


----------



## bricycle

Balloonoob said:


> Awww c'mon Bri! No finished pics for this one? I dig them rollfast style arrows.



thank you for your enthusiasm, but alas, the old girl, while completed in part gathering, was actually never assembled. You might say she "passed suddenly", and because she was a registered organ donor, helped many other bikes since.


----------

